# My Blue Pouter Pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

My lovely Blue Pouter Pigeon 
I like this bird so much

and keep many of its babies

Best Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is a gorgeous bird.
Thanks for sharing the pic.

Reti


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank You Reti

Nice Comment


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

NICE!!!! Love the coloring!!! Beautiful bird.

Tony


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mahmoud,
Lovely pigeon  I also like your website. Salam,
YaSin.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mahmoud,
Lovely pigeon  I also like your website. Salam,
YaSin.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Yasin & Big T

I hope you like it

Salam


----------

